# How High is Your Gas?



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 20, 2004)

Mine here is at $2.05 

blade


----------



## sastark (Apr 20, 2004)

The Arco station around the corner has it for $1.98 - and that is down a couple of cents from last week.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 20, 2004)

Mobil - $1.79


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 20, 2004)

Dang Joshua but im sure glad I dont have a car anymore you should ship me some to buy for my mom.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 20, 2004)

$1.85


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 20, 2004)

dang still cheaper than here but sure is expensive.

I think the wors in our history is $2.85


blade


----------



## Gregg (Apr 20, 2004)

Out Of Gas


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 20, 2004)

Im sorry


----------



## pastorway (Apr 20, 2004)

Paid $1.62 today - highest for us in a while. 

Phillip


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 20, 2004)

Thats cheap


----------



## pastorway (Apr 20, 2004)

We were paying $1.40 two weeks ago, so we are frustrated that it jumped so much in a short time, but it is due to the British Petrolium/AMOCO refinery that had a big fire late last month. It is the largest refinery on the Texas gulf coast, and the third largest refinery in the US, so they investigated for terrorism, but it was just an accident.

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/040331/325/epxmv.html


Phillip

[Edited on 4-21-04 by pastorway]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 20, 2004)

Wasnt there anothe rone in texas also and one in new mexicoe last week?

blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 20, 2004)

I think my last fill up was $1.79


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 20, 2004)

Lower than here but still high.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 21, 2004)

[quote:901db33c84][i:901db33c84]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:901db33c84]
Mine here is at $2.05 

blade [/quote:901db33c84]

I paid $1.69 today for regular.


----------



## matt01 (Apr 21, 2004)

Just went down to a &quot;low&quot; 2.13 :nopity:


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Apr 21, 2004)

[quote:5dc28a6e4d][i:5dc28a6e4d]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:5dc28a6e4d]
Paid $1.62 today - highest for us in a while. 

Phillip [/quote:5dc28a6e4d]

Wow I guess that's what you get when you live in Texas.

The motor city: $1.68 at Costco otherwise $1.79


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cali is pretty expensive


----------



## JWJ (Apr 21, 2004)

$1.89 

JWJ


----------



## panicbird (Apr 21, 2004)

$1.69 in Longview, TX.

I have lived in Seattle and the Northwest before, though. It is killer expensive up there. Canada is expensive as well.

Lon


----------



## brymaes (Apr 21, 2004)

$1.95


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 21, 2004)

Went up to $2.07 today


----------



## Ingenuitas (Apr 21, 2004)

$1.71 in Winston-Salem, North Carolina


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2004)

Up to $2.09 today


----------



## BrianLanier (Apr 22, 2004)

$2.59 for premium - Central Coast, Cali


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 23, 2004)

$2.29 for premium and $2.09 for regular


----------



## JonathonHunt (Apr 23, 2004)

You people don't know you're born. Here in the UK fuel is about four times as expensive as yours!

About a dollar a litre...


----------



## Mary (Apr 23, 2004)

[quote:4579fa31b1]
You people don't know you're born. Here in the UK fuel is about four times as expensive as yours! 
[/quote:4579fa31b1]

ZOIKS!!!! 

Like my grandma always said, count your blessings! We are fortunate, and don't even realize it.

Of course, Detroit has NO public transit (and urban sprawl) so I have to drive EVERYWHERE!!!

Mary


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 23, 2004)

[quote:af7244bb99][i:af7244bb99]Originally posted by JonathanHunt[/i:af7244bb99]
You people don't know you're born. Here in the UK fuel is about four times as expensive as yours!

About a dollar a litre... [/quote:af7244bb99]
Just curious, how much of that price is taxes? Out here it's roughly 50% last I heard (total federal,state and local taxes).


----------



## Gregg (Apr 23, 2004)

I used to own a 14' cube van with dual fuel tanks when I was a contractor. Glad I sold it now.


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 23, 2004)

$1.65 and holding for the past week.


----------



## Dan.... (Apr 23, 2004)

$ 1.939 this morning.

Speaking of gasoline tax, here is a table. Find your state and add $0.184 (federal tax). (eg. Illinois = 0.19 + 0.184 = $ 0.374 per gallon). Some states also allow local taxes on gasoline.

http://www.atlantagasprices.com/tax_info.asp

[Edited on 4-23-2004 by Dan....]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the link Dan. That's very informative.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 23, 2004)

$2.09 and holding.

http://www.gaspricewatch.com/usgas_index.asp


----------



## blhowes (Apr 23, 2004)

It just dropped :wr50: to $1.77


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 4, 2004)

It sup to $2.13 where I live


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 5, 2004)

[quote:5177d7712d][i:5177d7712d]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:5177d7712d]
[quote:5177d7712d][i:5177d7712d]Originally posted by JonathanHunt[/i:5177d7712d]
You people don't know you're born. Here in the UK fuel is about four times as expensive as yours!

About a dollar a litre... [/quote:5177d7712d]
Just curious, how much of that price is taxes? Out here it's roughly 50% last I heard (total federal,state and local taxes). [/quote:5177d7712d]

In the UK it is about 80 per cent, Patrick. There's very little money in it for the gas station owner. Most money comes through trade people do when buying their petrol - like oil, car wash, groceries, papers, etc.

On top of that we pay a road tax per car of about 150 pounds - 250-270 dollars? per annum


----------



## Christopher (May 5, 2004)

Just paid $2.25 fro regular yesterday. Boy, it is great to live in SoCal. 
Well, I suppose living in the Garden of Eden has it's price. :bs2:


----------



## Mary (May 5, 2004)

It's up to about $1.95 here in the Motor City.


----------



## wsw201 (May 5, 2004)

It's now up to $1.72 at Mobil! Some of the grocery store gas stations are at $1.69.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 5, 2004)

up to $2.19


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 5, 2004)

It all depends upon what I've eaten. For instance, Mexican food (you know, the beans and all) seems to really give a kick!!!:bs2:


----------



## wsw201 (May 5, 2004)

[quote:4c5cf20bae]
It all depends upon what I've eaten. For instance, Mexican food (you know, the beans and all) seems to really give a kick!!! 
[/quote:4c5cf20bae]

Too bad you can't put that in your tank.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 6, 2004)

[quote:608e33c508][i:608e33c508]Originally posted by JonathanHunt[/i:608e33c508]
Just curious, how much of that price is taxes? Out here it's roughly 50% last I heard (total federal,state and local taxes). [/quote:608e33c508]

In the UK it is about 80 per cent, Patrick. There's very little money in it for the gas station owner. Most money comes through trade people do when buying their petrol - like oil, car wash, groceries, papers, etc.

On top of that we pay a road tax per car of about 150 pounds - 250-270 dollars? per annum [/quote]
Wow. That's high. How can your economy function with such high taxes? Those taxes must effect the cost of everything depending on gas; food, clothing, etc. everything that relies on trucks to deliver it.


----------



## Craig (May 6, 2004)

$1.97 and holding steady


----------



## dkicklig (May 6, 2004)

*$1.76 at the grocery store (Kroger) with discount card*

I closed my eyes when it went over $35 (ended at $42) to fill up my Jeep.

No more beer drinkin' for me. If you have to drink the cheap swill why drink at all.


----------



## Dan.... (May 6, 2004)

On my way home from work today, I noticed that every gas station that I passed was over $2.00 per gallon (From 2.009 to 2.069)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 7, 2004)

up to $2.21


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 8, 2004)

went up two more cents $2.23


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 11, 2004)

$2.25


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 11, 2004)

I beat you by a penny


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 11, 2004)

*Yeahhhhh*


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 11, 2004)

I was running on fumes as I pulled in to the pump, 5 pm today.
I tanked it. 20.2 gals. That's topping it off. You can hardly put in a drop more without spilling it.
$35. POW! Ouch, who slapped me!
$1.75.9. Regular.

Yea. That's cheap, but its more than I've ever paid yet, and I've lived in Cali. Glad I'm not for now. Family there all feeling it. Somebody, somewhere is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 12, 2004)

$2.29


----------



## king of fools (May 12, 2004)

This is about the most active thread in the entire message board. Guess gas is easy to talk about and everyone has an opinion.

Check out http://www.gasbuddy.com to see where the cheapest gas in your area is located.

Oh, by the way it's about $1.75 in the Dallas area and I've got a 30 gallon tank. Costs me about $50 to fuel up.

[Edited on 5-13-2004 by king of fools]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 13, 2004)

Its so interesting how you texans seem to get the cheapest gas hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## staythecourse (May 13, 2004)

*Texas and Florida*

I'm at $1.86 per gallon and shook hands with Jeb a couple months ago when he was in town.

Oh how I want to think these men are above reproach.


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2004)

I need to gas up in the worst way - I drive out to Brighton last night to have dinner with family - gas is $2.15 out there.

Here in town it's more like $2.05.

I drive a small car and it costs more than $20.00 to fill up. Plus Detroit is really big on urban sprawl and has NO public transit to speak of. You HAVE to drive everywhere! I go through 1 1/2 to 2 tanks a week!

Mary


----------



## Beth (May 13, 2004)

*CA Gas prices*

I paid 2.39 Tuesday and thankfully I dont have to drive much aside from medical appointments etc once a week 40 miles away one way.

~ Beth


----------



## matt01 (May 14, 2004)

Paid a new &quot;low&quot; of 2.21 yesterday. Oh, how I look forward to the day when I can leave southern California...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 14, 2004)

Yeah cally and the whole west coeast have been hit hard by these high prices.

I believe I saw on http://www.gaspricewatch.com that Bridgeport has a $3.05 gas price 

Ive been posting the prices for accross the street from my job at http://www.washingtongasprices.com

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

$2.31 

the average across america is around $2.00.

crude oil barrels are up to $42.

and we have an emergency stock pile of 1.4billion barrels at our disposal in the event we need to.

blade


----------



## cupotea (May 18, 2004)

Just jumped to $1.89 here. It cost my son almost eighty bucks to fill his 2004 Dodge Ram 1500 graduation present up.

I asked him what he wanted for graduation (his father bought the truck) and he said, &quot;Gas money.&quot;

And he wasn't kidding.

Can ya Hemi now?


----------



## jfschultz (May 18, 2004)

[quote:abba6fc3ce][i:abba6fc3ce]Originally posted by Newly Reformed[/i:abba6fc3ce]
Just jumped to $1.89 here. It cost my son almost eighty bucks to fill his 2004 Dodge Ram 1500 graduation present up.

I asked him what he wanted for graduation (his father bought the truck) and he said, &quot;Gas money.&quot;

And he wasn't kidding.

Can ya Hemi now? [/quote:abba6fc3ce]

Hemi what...Hemi common sense?


----------



## cupotea (May 18, 2004)

Naw, hemi cryin' the gas prices blues.


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

Pray for us in southern California. There is a rumor that they are going to jack up the price to around $3. Not sure if it is true. However, there is a gas boycotte (sp?) taking place here tomorrw it looks like. These prices are getting out of hand.


----------



## Ranger (May 18, 2004)

It's not too bad in North Texas right now. It's staying between $1.85 and $1.95. They say by the end of the summer that we will be around $2.50 though.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

It went up again today to 2.37 

blade


----------



## Ianterrell (May 18, 2004)

I don't drive in the city. It's New York, I can get by on the transit. But Gas is about 2.20 here.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

its crazy I dont care what europeans say its still expensive for us


----------



## Christopher (May 18, 2004)

Hey didn't we just invade an oil rich nation? Why aren't we getting this stuf for free.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

nose picker

see we did but thats the whole goof the higher ups make all the money and blame the raise in prices on terroro and the war.


----------



## king of fools (May 18, 2004)

I just paid $1.90 for gas this morning. 7-11 only lets me fill-up $35.00 with each swipe of the debit card. That's only 18+ gallons these days. I needed another 10. They need to up the limit on their system for each charge!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2004)

lame there rippen you off


----------



## cupotea (May 19, 2004)

$2.43 here in San Luis Obispo! 



The three smiley faces are: Chevron, Unocal 76, and Arco. The horse is my wallet.


----------



## cupotea (May 19, 2004)

[quote:564d821b70][i:564d821b70]Originally posted by KenKienow[/i:564d821b70]
$2.43 here in San Luis Obispo! 



The three smiley faces are: Chevron, Unocal 76, and Arco. The horse is my wallet. [/quote:564d821b70]

I'm about ready to revive that horse and ride it.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 21, 2004)

Up to $2.41 now


----------



## blhowes (May 21, 2004)

$2.09 per gallon in Framingham. I'll sell it to you for $2.15 per gallon. Any takers?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 21, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Christopher (May 23, 2004)

Time for a revolt.

[Edited on 5-23-2004 by Christopher]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 24, 2004)

lets bring a can of whoop donkey on em saudi's


----------



## Mary (May 26, 2004)

It's about $2.15 here. Can I just ask why they feel the need to say $2.14 9/10???? That is sooooo dumb. At least when you go to Walmart and something is $1.99, you could actually pay them with that. How do you pay someone 9/10 of a cent? What is the purpose of that?

Everytime someone talks about our &quot;Imperialism&quot; I think about the fact that we are paying this much for gas. If we're only over there for the oil, and we're subjagating them, why isn't my gas cheaper? I should be paying a buck a gallon!

Mary


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 26, 2004)

because they get more oil and they get more money by raising our prices.

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 2, 2004)

WOW

Went down to a low $2.39 a gallon


----------



## blhowes (Jun 2, 2004)

We're up to $2.07 now. Filled the tank yesterday and it cost over $30! Ouch.

Hey Blade, I think this should be one of your key issues in your presidential bid. &quot;If I'm elected president, I'll bring gas prices back down to where they were back when...&quot; 

Bob


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 6, 2004)

Gas went down to $2.37 a gallon still high.

Well I would get us away from fossil fuels and I would put forward free energy mankind can move forward to the future without being held back by energy companys.

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 6, 2004)

*Iraq Gas Costs 5&cent; Gallon !!!!*

Iraq Gas Costs 5&cent; Gallon 
Thanks To US Taxpayers
6-6-4

BAGHDAD, Iraq (AP) - While Americans are shelling out record prices for fuel, Iraqis pay only about 5 cents a gallon for gasoline a benefit of hundreds of millions of dollars subsidies bankrolled by American taxpayers. 

Before the war, forecasters predicted that by invading Iraq and ousting Saddam Hussein, America would benefit from increased exports of oil from Iraq, which has the world's second largest petroleum reserves. 

That would mean CHEAP GAS FOR AMERICAN MOTORISTS and a boost for the oil-dependent American economy. More than a year after the invasion, that logic has been flipped on its head. Now the average price for gasoline in the United States is running $2.05 a gallon 50 cents more than the pre-invasion price. Instead, THE ONLY PEOPLE GETTING CHEAP GAS as a result of the invasion ARE THE IRAQIS. 

Filling a 22-gallon tank in Baghdad with low-grade fuel costs just $1.10, plus a 50-cent tip for the attendant. A tankful of high-test costs $2.75. 

In Britain, by contrast, gasoline prices hit $5.79 per gallon last week $127 for a tankful. 

Although Iraq is a major petroleum producer, the country has little capacity to refine its own gasoline. So the U.S. government pays about $1.50 a gallon to buy fuel in neighboring countries and deliver it to Iraqi stations. A three-month supply costs American taxpayers more than $500 million, not including the cost of military escorts to fend off attacks by Iraqi insurgents. The arrangement keeps a fleet of 4,200 tank trucks constantly on the move, ferrying fuel to Iraq. 

&quot;We thank the Americans,&quot; Baghdad taxi driver Osama Hashim said. &quot;They risked their lives to liberate us and now they are improving our lives,&quot; said Hashim, 26, topping up the tank on his beat-up 1983 Volkswagen. 

Iraq's fuel subsidies, which are intended to mollify drivers used to low-priced fuel under Saddam, have coupled with the opening of the borders to create an anarchic car culture in Baghdad. Cheap used cars shipped from Europe and Asia are flooding into Iraq. A 10-year-old BMW in good condition costs just $5,000. Since gas is so cheap, anyone with a car can become a taxi driver. Drivers jam the streets, offering rides for as little as 250 dinars about 17 cents. 

Analysts say the U.S. gas subsidies can't last forever and Iraqis may be in for an unpleasant shock when they end. In the meantime, however, THE AMERICAN TAXPAYER CONTINUES TO FOOT A HUGE BILL. 

&quot;The U.S. taxpayer has a right to be indignant, and Iraqis have to be warned about the long-run damages of this,&quot; said Anthony Cordesman, an Iraq analyst with the Washington-based Center for Strategic and International Studies. &quot;The minute the aid goes out, the party is over. And there's going to be A HELL OF A HANGOVER.&quot; 

The U.S. government paid even more last year for Iraqis' gasoline between $1.59 and $1.70 a gallon when the imports were contracted to Halliburton, the Texas oil services giant formerly headed by Vice President Dick Cheney. The cheap fuel is spurring unsustainable demand, promoting wasteful use of energy and transportation, and squandering Iraq's oil output that might otherwise be exported, Cordesman said. 

&quot;You're leading people to buy cars that aren't affordable at normal costs,&quot; he said. &quot;You need to move toward real market prices as quickly as you can without causing instability.&quot; 

Iraqi drivers protest that the price difference between a gallon of gas in the United States and Iraq is fair, because the average Iraqi earns around $1,000 a year, a thirtieth of the average U.S. wage. 

&quot;If the price of gas goes up, we'll see lots of anger in the street,&quot; said cab driver Hashim, at a grimy filling station on Saadoun Street in central Baghdad. 

&copy; Copyright 2004 Associated Press


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 6, 2004)

Gas saver!

http://nukethehut.zoovy.com/product/TORNADO?meta=newtor


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 6, 2004)

you use this?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 10, 2004)

ooohhh its goin down to $2.35!!!


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 10, 2004)

*$1.97*

I'm in a poorer county in Florida so I think that has something to do with it.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 10, 2004)

thats a pretty nice price

blade


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 10, 2004)

*I don't understand why commodities differ so much*

Gas is a commodity right? Gas is Gas - Milk is milk - etc.

The cost of gas should be the same everywhere in the states except for taxes and maybe transportation costs. why the big difference?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 10, 2004)

Well just like milk it is put out by different companies who set their own prices.

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 12, 2004)

$2.33 and descending......no we will see some economic growth!!!!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 12, 2004)

[quote:47b91f4b37][i:47b91f4b37]Originally posted by staythecourse[/i:47b91f4b37]
Gas is a commodity right? Gas is Gas - Milk is milk - etc.

The cost of gas should be the same everywhere in the states except for taxes and maybe transportation costs. why the big difference? [/quote:47b91f4b37]
Blade mentioned the different companies. Taxes and regulations are big factors. Some states require certain additives to their gas which ups the price (i.e. California). Another factor is how the gas gets to that state. Is there a pipline nearby? How far do the trucks have to drive to deliver the gas? etc.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 16, 2004)

down to $2.29 a gallon


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 17, 2004)

$1.95/gallon


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 17, 2004)

*Wal-Mart $1.92*


----------



## king of fools (Jun 17, 2004)

In the middle of South Arlington, TX there were two stations selling gas for $1.74 last week. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 25, 2004)

went down to 2.25

[Edited on 6-25-2004 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## sastark (Jun 25, 2004)

2.15 here in Sacramento.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 25, 2004)

$1.75 in Mississippi
$1.85 in Detroit
$2.10 in Buffalo


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 25, 2004)

cheaper everywhere else but the west coast


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 25, 2004)

$1.88


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 25, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## Dan.... (Jun 26, 2004)

$1.92

Wow, I never dreamed that I would think that $1.92 was cheap gas!

Hey Patrick....

I can't help but notice that your gas prices there on the North side are always between 4 and 7 cents cheaper than the best that I can find in the SouthWest suburbs.

What type of a station do you find that at? The cheapest deal in my area is at the Meijer,

[Edited on 6-26-2004 by Dan....]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 26, 2004)

I saw that one I saw at Mobil down the street. Our Navy gas station on base is usually a couple cents cheaper than that. I'm not sure why it's cheaper though.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 26, 2004)

just went down to 2.23

[Edited on 6-26-2004 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 26, 2004)

$1.77 in metro-Detroit at Costco. 

I've seen it for as low as $1.75


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 26, 2004)

no way


----------



## Craig (Jun 26, 2004)

I filled up for $1.88 a few days ago...there was a gas station with gas for $1.75 I considered waiting in line for almost 3 sec when I realized it was a 20 min wait at least...I have a 15 gal tank...wait 20 min and save...lets see $1.95

It's funny what people will do to save money on little things yet not on BIG things!

I remember when in college my sophomore year (4 years ago) gas was 99 cents per gallon! Those were the days


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 26, 2004)

.99 cents ?????

blade


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes. 99 cents. I can remember gas being $0.78 about 4 years or so ago in Ohio


----------



## Craig (Jun 27, 2004)

Yes Nathan....99 cents. 

I could sit in my rocker all afternoon and reminisce over the &quot;good ole days&quot;


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 28, 2004)

I still cant believe that !!!

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 7, 2004)

down to $2.15


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 8, 2004)

$2.10


----------



## govols (Jul 28, 2004)

*$1.77 in N. Atlanta*

It is currently $1.77 north of Atlanta but crude prices are up today and will cause the price to go [b:b433e651c9]up[/b:b433e651c9].


----------



## staythecourse (Jan 12, 2007)

*Found this old thread*

$2.05 Louisville


----------



## Ivan (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow! Old thread.

$2.17 in my town, but not too very far away it's $1.99!


----------



## Davidius (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, it hasn't been less than $2 here in what seems like ages. The lowest I can find it right now is about $2.13.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm seeing $2.299 mostly. Some places a few cents less.


----------

